# RAF warboys..Cambridgeshire



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2016)

Visited this one early morning while passing through Cambridgeshire.i enjoyed this one.with the old Nissen huts interlocked by corridors built of brick.i have never seen this before.there is various other buildings.including water tower and Stanton shelter...warboys airfield was a conventional bomber station at the start of the war built in 1940 as a relief to upwood.the main runway was extended later on and in 1942 was designated number three pathfinder group.and was one of the original pathfinder stations.it was placed under the standard care and maintenance regime in 1945 and gradually returned to agricultural use.it was used for a sort while between 60 and 63 as a Bristol bloodhound site


----------



## rockfordstone (Nov 17, 2016)

used to drive past this almost daily, from the road you wouldn't realise there is that much left


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice photographs, falling to bits but still a few distinctive bits of huts and buildings.


----------



## P Bellamy (Nov 17, 2016)

That was the Station Sick Quarters.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 18, 2016)

Nailed that one Mikey. Love that first shot of the Stanton shelter.


----------



## smiler (Nov 18, 2016)

It looks as if it's bin allowed to decay without any help from the usual scumbags, made for a great set of pics, Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Landie_Man (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice one mate, loving the moody feel it has! 

Mrs. Warboys!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 12, 2016)

Quite a good place for pictures! Ive been there and really enjoyed it! Quite dangerous though! You got some really good pics here keep up the good work!


----------

